# Navigateur et téléchargement



## MacJim (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Est ce que vous connaissez une app (sur l'app store) qui permettrait de télécharger des fichiers sur l'ipad ? 

J'aimerais surtout pouvoir télécharger des pdf ou pouvoir les lire dans iBook en les telechargeant avec safari comme c'est déjà possible avec l'ios 4 pour iPhone (ça devrait donc être possible en novembre avec ios 4.2 pour iPad).


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, le logiciel goodreader te permets de télécharger (et accessoirement organiser) entre autres les documents au fomat .pdf


----------



## MacJim (5 Septembre 2010)

Merci. Super application. J'avais peur qu'elle fasse doublon avec mon iDisk mais elle le complète. On peut télécharger tous type de fichiers même des pages web et apparemment on peut dezipper.


----------

